# Muzzy Practice Blades



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

can not say bout the practice blades, but I keep two sets of blades one for practice only (testing accuracy); and hunting.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

when I was shooting the mx3 the practice blades flew nowhere near the same as the regular blades I now shoot swhacker and love them


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

In my experience they fly just like my hunting blades and field points. The nice thing about the practice blades is that they are easy to remove because they don't penetrate as far into the foam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

duda said:


> In my experience they fly just like my hunting blades and field points. The nice thing about the practice blades is that they are easy to remove because they don't penetrate as far into the foam.


+1 :darkbeer:


----------



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't use the practice blades so had no idea how close they flies. I always shoot my broadhead before taking it to the woods. I have no problem using them on game.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I do the same as some of the others with all my replaceable blade broadheads. I keep all my used blades and shoot them into foam.


----------

